# Vapefly - Kriemhild 80W Kit



## Timwis (13/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (13/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## AKS (13/10/21)

Yes please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (14/10/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 241416
> View attachment 241417
> View attachment 241418
> View attachment 241419
> ...


I really want this, been looking for a single 21700 mod for very long now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (14/10/21)

Now that is a classy looking mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

